# Freyja



## Dizzy Onyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everybody. I'm trying to find any information I can about the Norse goddess Freyja or Freya. I know the bare basics, but what I don't know are the myths that come along with this goddess.
I'm trying to find her personality in all of this, her weaknesses and strengths...but I've only found a lot of modern fan fiction and video game references. 
Can anyone help me? I'm stuck in my story.
Many thanks!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, try the Wikipedia page here. If you scroll down to 'Attestations', you can read about her role in Norse myth.


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 14, 2011)

There's actually a group here on Norse mythology.  I'm not a member, but here's the link.  Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 14, 2011)

I would have linked to the group, but it's proving hard to keep active. Any new participants are welcome!


----------



## Eimingami (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm a bit curious. Are you looking for more stories about Freya that you cannot find referenced in the wiki page?


----------



## Dizzy Onyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you, Johnny and mythique!

Eimingami: yes, I'm looking for more actual myths on Freya that isn't a fan fic or a game reference. It seems the more I learn about her, the more questions I have. :/


----------



## Devor (Nov 6, 2011)

Dizzy Onyx said:


> Thank you, Johnny and mythique!
> 
> Eimingami: yes, I'm looking for more actual myths on Freya that isn't a fan fic or a game reference. It seems the more I learn about her, the more questions I have. :/



You have to go to the source.  Just go to a library and pick up the Prose Edda and the Poetic Edda, and don't rely on the googling.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Nov 6, 2011)

> Just go to a library and pick up the Prose Edda and the Poetic Edda, and don't rely on the googling.



Well, you _can_ find the Eddas by Googling....


----------



## Hans (Nov 12, 2011)

Devor said:


> You have to go to the source.  Just go to a library and pick up the Prose Edda and the Poetic Edda, and don't rely on the googling.


Whats wrong with just going over to roject Gutenberg and download the Eddas?
All For: Snorri Sturluson (sorted by popularity)


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello, Dizzy Onyx =)

My favourite band Leaves' Eyes has a special song dedicated to Freyja, it's called FrÃ¸ya's Theme and at least for me it's a great song to listen while I write my fantasy stories!!


----------

